# Windows 8.1 - 0x800F0922 Net Framework 4.5.2 Error URGENT



## topboxmini (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,

I have an issue installing any (Windows) updates to my PC they always fail along with any other legitimate software requiring the Net Framework 4.5.2 update.

I have tried, disabling the Net. Frame work advanced for 4.5 .. nothing happened.

Have tried the DISM.exe scanhealth / restorehealth - nothing happened

Disabled Antivirus, Windows Presentation Foundation DTS and SCP DS3 (used for a PS3 controller) and tried again.. still the same error code.

Have also used the Online/Offline installer for the above mentioned 4.5.2 Framework with still the same results

Windows update at the moment downloads but always FAILS to install any update.... I do not know what do do.

Here is my error log file

OS Version = 6.3.9600, SP = 0.0, Platform 2
OS Description = Future OS - x64 
MSI = xxxxxxxxx
Windows servicing = 6.3.9600.16384
CommandLine = C:\9b41a3f9356e8a469a6ad690\\Setup.exe /x86 /x64 /redist
TimeZone = xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Initial LCID = 3081
Using Simultaneous Download and Install mechanism
Operation: Installing
Package Name = Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 Setup
Package Version = 4.5.51209
User Experience Data Collection Policy: Disabled
Number of applicable items: 6
RmShutdown failed with error: 351
RmShutdown failed with error: 351
Exe (C:\9b41a3f9356e8a469a6ad690\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
Exe (C:\9b41a3f9356e8a469a6ad690\SetupUtility.exe) succeeded.
Exe Log File: dd_SetupUtility.txt
Exe (C:\9b41a3f9356e8a469a6ad690\x64-Windows8.1-KB2934520-x64.msu) failed with 0x800f0922 - (null).
Exe Log File: CBS.log


Final Result: Installation failed with error code: (0x800F0922) (Elapsed time: 0 00:04:10).



Please any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Also posted @ https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/fo...81-0x800f0922-net-framework-452-error-urgent/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

See if this works for you:
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...3/e5e9ae87-1061-42b0-882a-de92b1470384?auth=1


----------

